# Change of Lifestyle (Update 1)



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Following on from: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3522554#post3522554

Well what a hard week BUT I really have taken steps to change my lifestyle.

I have had 3 smaller meals a day with no snacking except fruit.
I have not eaten after 7pm at night just have a drink instead of orange squash or water.
Have had sort of hunger feeling where I feel that I want to eat something but I have resisted.
I have cut a lot of sugar out of my diet.
I think I may need to start drinking more water during the day so will take a re-fill a 1 litre bottle to work with me.
The hardest part is reducing the amount of tea I drink, I used to have it with 2 sugars but now I have it with 1.

So last week I was 129kg. 
This morning I was 126.2kg so I'm really happy to see some results, the greater loss this week I put down to my body clearing itself out.

Thanks all for their support in my first post - the support and advise really gives me will power to carry on. :thumb::thumb:
I will update again next week.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Good start!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Well done mate, dont rush this. 

Im starting Monday :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Well done mate, dont rush this.
> 
> Im starting Monday :thumb:


Good luck too mate, I put the greater loss this week down to my body having time to clear out and sort out all the rubbish whilst I was not putting more S**T inwards.
I'm hoping for 0.5 - 1kg per week loss, i'm more keen on eating the right food on an ongoing basis rather than a quick reduction in weight.

I'm having a bacon roll in a minute, brown roll, tiny scrape of marge, missus is grilling the bacon with the fat cut off.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SKY said:


> Good luck too mate, I put the greater loss this week down to my body having time to clear out and sort out all the rubbish whilst I was not putting more S**T inwards.
> I'm hoping for 0.5 - 1kg per week loss, i'm more keen on eating the right food on an ongoing basis rather than a quick reduction in weight.
> 
> I'm having a bacon roll in a minute, brown roll, tiny scrape of marge, missus is grilling the bacon with the fat cut off.


Drink plenty of water as very often weight loss is just water loss, slow & steady mate.

As from Monday i will ensue i get 4.5ltr of liquids a day (Mainly skimmed milk & water) :thumb:

I gave myself 12 months to get most of my powerlifting goals & i'll give myself 12 months to trim the bodyfat off :thumb:

Slow off stay off! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done one it starts it will get easier as I found out,everybody including myself still can't believe I lost over 6 stone:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Careful about water intake. A recent piece on newspaper said more than 2litres/day is too much if you are not in hot country or running everyday.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SKY said:


> Good luck too mate, I put the greater loss this week down to my body having time to clear out and sort out all the rubbish whilst I was not putting more S**T inwards.
> I'm hoping for 0.5 - 1kg per week loss, i'm more keen on eating the right food on an ongoing basis rather than a quick reduction in weight.
> 
> I'm having a bacon roll in a minute, brown roll, tiny scrape of marge, missus is grilling the bacon with the fat cut off.


just burn the fat... no need to cut it off....

a little bit of fat intake is good for the body... 

good work getting started, but as said go slow and make small changes so you don't get too shocked/bored with it all....

I still have a cheat day every week where I can eat whatever and as much as I want.... life is far too short to deprive yourself of nice things....

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I rarely have a cheat day,I feel too guilty.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Careful about water intake. A recent piece on newspaper said more than 2litres/day is too much if you are not in hot country or running everyday.


In fact, there's no actual need for plain water at all, just down to personal preferences or a placebo effect.
Usually body will absorbs water much better if it's in a form of any drink rather than just plain.

I haven't been drinking plain water for about 5 years now, instead, I drink a lot of green tea and coffee with milk, eat lots of fruits and veg (and during long run on warm day I can sweat out as much as 2-2.5 litres). 
Prior to that I have been drinking a lot of plain water, and it feels like the green tea after run re-hydrates me better, not to mention it is healthy and finally I just enjoy it 

It is crucial to drink a lot (good measure is the colour of your urine), but it doesn't have to be plain water.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Good start buddy. The weight loss will be greater at the start. Don't expect to keep losing that weight all the way through and don't try and do everything at once. You will start with all good intentions but invariably question yourself from time to time. The biggest motivator for my 2.5 stone loss was seeing my chest, belly and waist measurements going down and I also took two photos every week. One from the front and one from a side view. Try to take the pictures in the same position and the same size in the frame. If you ever doubt yourself go back to the pictures. Only weigh yourself once a week and at the same time. If you do lapse don't just think I've ****ed it now and eat/drink more ****, put it behind you and get back to it. I found i normally had problems when I didn't plan my meals for the day and got hungry, it made me crave a quick fix like a burger or something. Eat little and often if you can but I know some people's work schedules won't allow it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

luke997 said:


> In fact, there's no actual need for plain water at all, just down to personal preferences or a placebo effect.
> Usually body will absorbs water much better if it's in a form of any drink rather than just plain.
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho Stop it please :lol::lol::lol:
> ...


 :thumb:

I use my urine colour as an indictor of how well my body is hydrated :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I use my urine colour as an indictor of how well my body is hydrated :thumb:


same... as long as I am 'clear' between 10am and 7pm I'm happy with my hydration...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> same... as long as I am 'clear' between 10am and 7pm I'm happy with my hydration...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol: Got be clear & regular 

You'd be surprised how hard it is to maintain clear urine at 110kg bodyweight :doublesho 

I'm not saying I'm huge (I estimate 25% body fat at the mo, will find out soon, callipers are on the way :thumb but the extra muscle mass i do have soaks all the fluids i drink like a fooking sponge, I've already consumed 2 ltr water today. Guzzling another 500ml as we speak 

I'm going to stick to 4.5 ltr per day initially & monitor, I'm starting my mixed Mauy Thai/cardio work on non-powerlifting days (3X week) & I'm turning my shoulder day into a higher 10 rep big but boring routine. When powerlifting I consume an average of 1.5 litres during the workout alone :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I start the day with a berocco... my first pee after that is amazingly orange then clears...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I start the day with a berocco... my first pee after that is amazingly orange then clears...


Yeah, yeah, your just after the extra Zinc to make it more creamy :doublesho


----------

